
Show HN: Nimiq Funder - rlafranchi
https://github.com/rlafranchi/nimiq-funder
======
rlafranchi
Nimiq (nimiq.com) is browser-based blockchain, which makes integration into
any website or application really simple.

Nimiq Funder is one such application, an embeddable JavaScript widget that
allows your visitors to support your website/blog by mining Nimiq.

